# Flux Audio Video depuis un PC vers un iPad 2



## Alak (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution pour transféré ce qu'affiche un ordinateur (PC) sur l'écran d'un ipad.
un genre de de logmein sans l'interaction et avec l'audio. (et une meilleur fluidité (ça resterai qu'en local)).

Quelqu'un aurai une idée?


merci d'avance.


----------

